# A year gone by



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

It is hard to believe it has already been a year since I had to say good bye to Max, it still feels like it was yesterday, I do miss him so much


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Aww. I'm so sorry for your loss. That is always so tough.


----------



## apriliamille (Aug 28, 2013)

my hardest taken pet loss took me 4 years before i dared even thinking of getting another fur kid. i even had the horrible moment of asking my current doberman pup (12 years after brutus passed) why she couldnt be like brutus. i feel your loss


----------



## thegoodstuff (May 12, 2010)

Roberta, its like a river of hot lava that is always flowing just beneath the surface. A photo, a collar or a memory can cause it to just burst through. That goes for anniversaries too, they really suck. I am sorry your loss and this reminder of it.











I know how you feel.


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

apriliamille said:


> my hardest taken pet loss took me 4 years before i dared even thinking of getting another fur kid. i even had the horrible moment of asking my current doberman pup (12 years after brutus passed) why she couldnt be like brutus. i feel your loss


I have 2 females also and 5 months ago took in a rescue, it still doesn't help..... I too find myself comparing my new male Capone to Max


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

thegoodstuff said:


> Roberta, its like a river of hot lava that is always flowing just beneath the surface. A photo, a collar or a memory can cause it to just burst through. That goes for anniversaries too, they really suck. I am sorry your loss and this reminder of it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks you Brian


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Yep sometime one never does get over them. I too have my ones, I have more than just one. I'm so sorry about Max.


----------



## LeonilCraig (Oct 7, 2013)

Sorry for your loss. Its really hard to forget especially if he had been with us for a couple of years. The memories will always remain.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

thegoodstuff said:


> Roberta, its like a river of hot lava that is always flowing just beneath the surface. A photo, a collar or a memory can cause it to just burst through. That goes for anniversaries too, they really suck. I am sorry your loss and this reminder of it.
> 
> I know how you feel.


Said very well. 

Never understood true loss until this year. It is a pain and sorrow that is difficult to put into words and trying to explain what you are going thru to others who haven't is really futile. 

Some coworkers asked me why I was sad on a certain day. I had to tell them I am sad every morning I wake up now.... its just whether or not I can pick myself up enough to smile. Some days you can. Some days you can't. So you break down and cry and then you pick yourself back up and drag yourself thru the day. A piece of you is gone.

Thoughts with you today, Roberta. With much love.


----------



## K9Sandy (Oct 15, 2013)

thegoodstuff said:


> Roberta, its like a river of hot lava that is always flowing just beneath the surface. A photo, a collar or a memory can cause it to just burst through. That goes for anniversaries too, they really suck. I am sorry your loss and this reminder of it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I remembered seeing this Charlie Brown or Peanuts cartoon not long after I had lost both my BGV who was 18 years old and my LhapsaPoo who was 12 years old. It took me a long time to get my next two dogs, both were Chocolate Labs, because I had remembered this cartoon strip. Thank you for posting it, thegoodstuff! :smile:

Oh, by the way, not too long after getting the chocolate labs, I got Karma, my Akita! :smile:

Rvent, sorry to hear of your loss. The best advice I can give you is one I follow myself, and that is, don't think of them as being gone, but still alive in your heart, and keep what each dog has brought into your life as well as what you have learned from each dog. Each and every dog is special.


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

kevin bradley said:


> Said very well.
> 
> Never understood true loss until this year. It is a pain and sorrow that is difficult to put into words and trying to explain what you are going thru to others who haven't is really futile.
> 
> ...


Thank You Kevin, I have many days I cry thinking of him, but at least now I have days I can smile and remember the good times even though they were cut way to short.


----------



## thegoodstuff (May 12, 2010)

kevin bradley said:


> Said very well.
> 
> Never understood true loss until this year. It is a pain and sorrow that is difficult to put into words and trying to explain what you are going thru to others who haven't is really futile.
> 
> ...


So sad but so true. Reality sucks.


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

I'm very sorry. It never gets any easier.


----------

